# Receptacles on ceiling ?



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

journeyman777 said:


> This is new to me. I'm doing a job in a commercial kitchen where they need an outlet on the ceiling or dropping down below the ceiling. It's a drop tile 4by2 ceiling.. Any ideas on a good way to do this? Being it legal and properly supported.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Strut from the ceiling to floor is not an option.


 
Maybe a yellow woodhead box with so cord and strain relief into a stainless steel blank cover, box cut into the ceiling tile using a tee bar hanger and all thread through the box to support above the ceiling, such as bar joist or strut spanning across two bar joists.


----------



## electric mike (Jun 15, 2009)

we do this all the time. tee bracket on the grid holds a 4 square box with a single gand mudring cut into the tile. MC whip into the box and voila - mount recept to mudring and cover to recept- done


----------



## Cujo (Feb 4, 2012)

this should give you some options.

http://www.cooperindustries.com/con...xing/spring_steel_fasteners_NA/Acoustical.pdf


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

If it is a twist lock I would certainly support it by some thing other than the grid.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

electric mike said:


> we do this all the time. tee bracket on the grid holds a 4 square box with a single gand mudring cut into the tile. MC whip into the box and voila - mount recept to mudring and cover to recept- done


you might want to support it with 2 tee brackets


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

journeyman777 said:


> This is new to me. I'm doing a job in a commercial kitchen where they need an outlet on the ceiling or dropping down below the ceiling. It's a drop tile 4by2 ceiling.. Any ideas on a good way to do this? Being it legal and properly supported.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Strut from the ceiling to floor is not an option.


How high is the ceiling? If its a multi-use plug or used where they will be unplugging and plugging in a lot sparky347 is your best bet. You don't want them going on a step ladder every time they need to plug something in. However, if it's going to feed one piece of equipment that's rarely moved that probably sits on a shelf then electric mike is the way to go.


----------



## journeyman777 (Mar 29, 2011)

Yup, I'm going to install it electric mikes way... It will be for an appliance that stays plugged in... That will look nice and clean..
Thanks everyone


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

electric mike said:


> we do this all the time. tee bracket on the grid holds a 4 square box with a single gand mudring cut into the tile. MC whip into the box and voila - mount recept to mudring and cover to recept- done



Lets not forget the GFCI protection.


----------



## journeyman777 (Mar 29, 2011)

Yup! I'm doing 5 total dedicated GFCI's in this kitchen. This however is the only ceiling mounted one.


----------

